# Had first child through ICSI worried about having treatment again.



## claire2905 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi

I am now 32 and had my daughter in May 2005 from the first cycle of IVF/ICSI at ARGC, the treatment was excellent and I can't praise the ARGC highly enough. I was originally diagnosed as unexplained and tried Clomid and had 2 IUI's at another clinic.  My treatment at the ARGC was IVF/ICSI and included 7 IVIG's as my NK cells were high, I did find the treatment quite difficult as we all know it is not the nicest thing. Then I had a very difficult pregnancy and very bad birth experience where I suffered from pre-eclampsia and had to be induced, retained placenta and was in a critical condition for 24 hours after the birth. My beautiful daughter is wonderful and it was definitely all worth it. 

However I am now wondering about trying again with the ARGC but have a few concerns like how will I cope with the treatment whilst looking after my daughter and whether this would be fair on her. Also would I be able to take my daughter with me to some appointments as I am a stay at home Mum so she is not in nursery.  Has anyone got any advice or experience of treatment second time round at the ARGC with a child. Also I am concerned after my first birth experience (although I know this is not related to ARGC its just another aspect I have to take in to consideration). 

Does anyone have any advice.

Thanks Claire


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Claire

I have been hovering here for a little while but don't quite feel like I belong as we are not considering further tx for at least 2-3 yrs.

Your story struck a cord with me in that my pg/ birth experience was similar.  I have now spoken with a birth afterthoughts counseller who has alleviated all my fears/ anxieties about trying again.  Just because we had PET last time doesn't mean that we are at any more risk of getting it again, if you carried a boy last time and a girl next time that can make a difference as can a whole number of contributing factors.

I'm not sure if you have MSN but i'm more than happy to discuss the information i've been given, PM me if you want to talk.

Bev xx


----------



## bluesky510 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Claire - I saw your post and I thought I would drop you a line - I am staying at home to look after William who we had through ICSI at ARGC - I had to bring him to every single appointment apart from ET and IVIG (my neighbour had to look after him then). Apart from feeling really awkward at times about bringing him into the clinic infront of other patients who may not have been so fortunate, the clinic were so very good - the nurses looked after him when I had my scans and I just stood with him in the hallway waiting for my turn. During the last week of stimms, I spent a lot of time in the park in Paddington Gardens or John Lewis toy department. I fed him in John Lewis when I was waiting for the second repeat calls - all in all it was a bit tricky at times - but very manageable as the clinic were very understanding indeed.

Good luck with your next round.

Kitty x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Claire

Can't comment on the ease or otherwise of the gruelling treatment program at ARGC with a toddler in tow but I can tell you how I found it at a more regular clinic. It was tough definitely harder than first time out. First time there is only you and DH to think about and you can and will put up with most stuff. Toddlers dont understand and dont like their days disrupted - if they are going to be in a car for hours and then some place strange where strangers are poking and proding mummy rather than at Monkey Music it doesnt make for a happy camper at least it didnt for mine. Clinic appointments are more stressful when you are trying to make sure that your child doesnt upset anyone else who might not like the idea of children being there in the first place. I know when I was cycling first time out I liked the fact that people came back for more treatment with kids in tow - it made me feel positive but not everyone is like that. In some clinics in the US children are not allowed because other patients find it very hard. My clinic had kids books and a fishtank to distract them, the nurses and docs were very accommodating and helpful but there were often no other kids except mine. I found myself being very apprehensive about whether she would behave. My advice would be, if at all possible, to get someone to babysit for at least some of the appointments. The joys of two though are worth all the additional hassle.

On the pre-eclampsia, I had it too first time and was induced although I did not have the additional complications you experienced. I found the Action on pre-eclampsia website helpful http://www.apec.org.uk/home.htm. They say this on seconfd pregnancies:
"Women who have suffered pre-eclampsia in a first pregnancy should be monitored more closely and more frequently than usual in subsequent pregnancies, since there is a risk that the condition will recur, although usually in a milder form. Nevertheless, most mothers who have suffered even the most severe form of the disease in a first pregnancy enjoy perfectly normal subsequent pregnancies."
In my case the reason for the risk of pre-eclampsia is due to my lupus so the risk for me 2nd time around was the same but I had a much better time of it and was able to avoid the induction as Z arrived early on his own accord. A friend who does work for the charity had severe pre-eclampsia and Hellp (a severe complication) in her first pregnancy. She went on to have two successful subsequent pregnancies without pre-eclampsia but with an awful lot of monitoring.

best of luck 
Betty

/links


----------

